# Colorblind Goats?



## Squirrelgirl88 (Sep 4, 2011)

I asked this a few months ago and got no response. Do goats see in full color or are they partially color blind?


----------



## elevan (Sep 4, 2011)

I really don't know the correct answer to this.  I was curious so I did a bing search and got so many different answers that I suspect that no one knows the correct answer


----------



## Squirrelgirl88 (Sep 4, 2011)

The only things I can find state that humans and some apes can see full color, but all other mammals have some degree of color blindness. It's just a curiosity thing anyway - I'm full of useless information anyway.


----------



## elevan (Sep 4, 2011)

Squirrelgirl88 said:
			
		

> I'm full of useless information anyway.


sounds like me


----------

